# More reviewing



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's the rest of the albums I've reviewed previously:

Ruth White – Flowers of Evil (1969)
Weird, weird album. But fun. Ruth White – Flowers of Evil

Pickwick Records - Sounds of Terror! (1974) A few pretty good sound effects ... a couple are just awful. Still a classic! Sounds of Terror!

Al Zanino - The Vampire Speaks (1957) Short but sweet classic 45. Al Zanino - The Vampire Speaks

Troll Records - Thrillers and Chillers, Great Ghost Stories, Weird Tales of the Unknown (1973) Listed in order of my favorite to my least favorite. 
Thrillers and Chillers 
Great Ghost Stories
Weird Tales of the Unknown 

Christopher Lee – Fireside Tales (BBC Radio) (2004) Wow. Maybe my favorite set of recorded ghost stories ever. Christopher Lee – Fireside Tales

Again ... let me know if any links are no good. Hope you like them.


----------

